# Mystery Cryptocoryne - spathe!



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I found an unknown crypt floating around in one of my tanks a few months ago and decided to grow it emersed to obtain a positive ID. What follows are two quickly snapped pics of what I have that I took in the middle of packing my clothes and things for my vacation. It's too bad they hadn't opened up a little more before I took the photos, but these will have to do for now.

I'm leaning towards _C. walkeri_ for now, but we'll see. I'll try again in a week to see how things are going.










There is also an emersed _Echinodorus parvifloris_ and some HC in the pot.










I intend to give more details about the rest of the setup and what I'm doing with it when I return.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Probably by a week the flower will be gone. If it is walkeri, it should have a collar that is lighter colored than the spathe or the thorat. That seems to be a constant feature in all the walkeri flower pictures that Jan Bastmeijer shows. The flower color can be anywhere from green to yellow to brownish red. The throat is usually reddish. The picture is of a C. walkeri flower I got last spring. I had to pull the flower off the plant to photograph it, The limb appears curled or twisted in the picture, but that is because the flower was starting to dry out. Normally, the limb is straight in C. walkeri.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I managed to snap a pic of it opened before I left (in a hurry!).


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Now, it seems closest to C. wendtii. All the wendtii flowers on Jan Bastmeijer's site have a twist in the limb so that the flower is not fully opened and a very dark collar. Beckettii has a dark collar, but not the twist (usually).


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think you may be right. Another possibility is that it's one of the _wendtii_ hybrids you gave me at the last AGA convention.

I got a bag of emersed parvas one year that had all sorts of things in it (crypts and otherwise), so who knows.


----------

